# "Failed to send Email"



## nIkedoni1a (Feb 15, 2014)

When I attempt to email photos from within Lightroom:  File > Export > Lightroom Presets > For email    I get the following error message

"Failed to establish connection with the outgoing email server. Please make sure you have entered the email account and password correctly."

I have tried resetting Preferences > Restore export preferences,  I am using Mac Maverick 10.9.1 and my default mail account is gmail.  I can of course export to the desktop then attach files to a gmail message but that seems to be an unnecessary step.  Any suggestions?  thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2014)

Has the outgoing email worked with LR before?

If you go to the email settings in LR, what ports and security settings are you using?


----------



## nIkedoni1a (Feb 16, 2014)

I am not sure if it ever worked, I think probably not.   How do I check email settings? I do not see any menus for this.  I am using 5.3


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 16, 2014)

What I get when I use this, is a new mail message pop up with the photo attached.

It's using the normal Apple Mail Application to do this. Even if Mail is closed, it will open into a new message. It's not actually using a Lightroom Mail function as such. It's just attaching it to Apple Mail. Are you perhaps using a third party mail app?

Also, I'm not sure what is different about using the method you mention (apart from the various options) or just 'File > Email Photo'


----------



## nIkedoni1a (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you,  figured it out. From File > Email photo > see the email pop up page  > click on the up/down arrows and go to "email account manager".  In my case my gmail info showed up and I realized I had recently changed my password and needed to update it here.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2014)

Well done, thanks for posting back.


----------

